# Game 5: Heat @ Raptors (11/5 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, November 5, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gonna hate Kyle Lowry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Bosh tonight. Wont make the trip after the birth of his baby.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Heat win 98-89


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Interesting to see who starts. Ethan thinks Battier, but oh my god is that small. Can't see it being Bird (Oden is also in Miami, BTW). Joel? Not sure I like Rashard starting next to UD either.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

If Oden can play 5 minutes in a preseason game why can't he play 5 minutes in this game


----------



## aholappa (Nov 5, 2013)

Heat will take the win tonight. The Miami Heat team is made up of MVP's. They are currently the best team in the NBA. People are predicting that LeBron James will soon be better than Micheal Jordan, looking at his stats he is not to far from it.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

aholappa said:


> Heat will take the win tonight. The Miami Heat team is made up of MVP's. They are currently the best team in the NBA. People are predicting that LeBron James will soon be better than Micheal Jordan, looking at his stats he is not to far from it.


lolz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier gets the start in place of Bosh tonight. UD moves to Center.

Rebounding will be a major headache tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD and Shane huh. **** me.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade with an awful start. Horrible pullip 3 in trans by Rio.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade killing us


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh hey, slow start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bown down at least 7 within the 1st couple of minutes in every game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick reverse by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dic



Sick reverse Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

smh Mario. Between Lebron and UD...always pass it to Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting destroyed inside.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bad rebounding by us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Come on Spo you asked for this. You can't start a SF and PF as your bigs. It's arrogant idiocy and I'm glad we're paying for it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty sure we all saw this coming. JVal going full Vucevic on us. 

UD and Shane, Spo? Really?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't know where that "Dic" came from :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here comes Ray to help on the boards.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's conditioning is the worst I've seen from him. Cement feet on D right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice followup dunk by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bron2Bird

Weird game. Both teams punishing each other in the paint.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice, needed surge here. Would be tied if Bird got that easy look to go before his first basket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-23 after 1

E.Reid just alled the Raptors Indiana :wtf:

Another slow start that has the Heat having to fight back in the game once again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Salvaged a horrid start.

I missed the "Indiana." Random.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bird looks to still have ill feelings toward Hansbrough. Gotta be smarter, Birdman.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel in. Never good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas plz


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now we're playing dumb O and they're racking up and-1s. Wade never trusts the ball movement when he's "alone."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley about to make his 1st appearance.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SuperCool time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's guy hits a 3. Shocking.

Bease for 3 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful shot Mike :laugh: We'll take


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great block Beas


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Happy for Mike for the solid start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh...why is Terrence Ross Reggie Miller today?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Offense is terrible this quarter


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa this stream is behind.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice tear drop by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice floater Rio.

More 2nd chance pts for TO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ and1

that was sweet


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron was serious about posting up more this season. Let's see if it lasts all year.

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Keel battling back. Gotta get over the hump now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

52-50 at the half

Great 18-5 run to take the lead into halftime


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio loves those shots. Another pretty good salvage to a rough quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, didn't realize it was that big a run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

18-5 run, actually. 

Playing pretty good D with the Raptors shooting just 40%. Getting killed on 2nd chance points though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice Wade J


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Repeats it identically


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeTransition


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick spin move by Lebron on the fastbreak. Good to see the Heat come out and continuing how they ended they 1st half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is feeling that J right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Lebron to Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Has Battman killed Bane?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I like DeRozan's game. He needs to be more aggressive. 


Jace said:


> Has Battman killed Bane?












Ongoing saga.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the hell did UD miss that? 5 point swing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem is so donzo. He has gone full intangible.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray looks better this year right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333

nice find by Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I like DeRozan's game. He needs to be more aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laugh:


L3WIS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's about their 4th or 5th bullshit shot they made


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Toronto is making some crazy shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick J by Wade to end the quarter

78-74 after 3


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade at the buzzer.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't love the way Wade used that possession, but WOW what a shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> That's about their 4th or 5th bullshit shot they made


Yup. And a variety of types.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Loving the way Wade's turned his game around after the rough start. Last year he'd often stay horrible (see: @Memphis).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

cole and1

great decision to not throw it back to Wade there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Cole is 7th in the league in fg%? Crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade still feeling that J

Heat up 12


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole has always shown flashes of this finishing ability. Good to see him becoming more reliable at the rim now.

Wade J again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Noticeable arc on Wade's J this season. Maybe he did hire a shooting coach afterall.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bird

What a pass


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great Cole hockey assis5 for the LeBrob2Bird

Wade2LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant let this lead slip away like it has in first two wins


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nothing like a delay of game penalty...that delays the game even longer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice out of bounds play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30 assists on 39 field goals

2nd game in a row with 30 assists as a team


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting great looks, just cant finish this game off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray hits that open 3 and we go up 17. Instead, Lowry and-1 and suddenly we're up 9.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Doing our best to keep them in it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All of a sudden a 6 point game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

dagger


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

33-8-8 for Lebron on the night

He's put up great stats on the season, but tonight is the 1st night he's looked like the most dominant player in the league.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Incredible plays by LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 104-95

Nice win without Bosh after the slow start. After allowing 11 offensive rebounds in the 1st half, Heat only allowed 2 in the 2nd. 

Lebron with 35-8-8
Wade with 20-6-5


31 assists on 41 made field goals. 2nd game in a row with over 30 assists as a team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Some nice stuff this game. Occasionally got away from the ball movement, but when they did move it things looked nice.

Only LeBron had a 30+/8/8 game last season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------

